# "Quickly and Easily Identify ASUS New B3 Revision Motherboards"



## pegasus (Mar 3, 2011)

At a quick glance, there are *"5"* quick and easy ways to identify the new B3 Revision motherboards from ASUS. 

(1) Motherboard packaging (New B3 Revison label)
(2) Onboard sticker
(3) BIOS
(4) CPU-Z
(5) ASUS SATA Verifier utility

Check in detail (with images, links and other related info) here > Quickly and Easily Identify ASUS New B3 Revision Motherboards

Now that is quick and easy undoubtedly.
The difficult part is the wait till i can buy one of these.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

*re: "Quickly and Easily Identify ASUS New B3 Revision Motherboards"*

You're late 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/137113-info-regarding-fixed-sandy-bridge-rev-3-0-b3.html


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 3, 2011)

*re: "Quickly and Easily Identify ASUS New B3 Revision Motherboards"*

@pegasus
are you the Asus rep?
Peg-Asus


----------



## pegasus (Mar 3, 2011)

*re: "Quickly and Easily Identify ASUS New B3 Revision Motherboards"*

^ Just a fanboi. 

The news page looked plain, like all news pages. The event page looked a bit more colourful and hence shared it with all here. 
(Also listed the main points for a quick glance, for those on the run.  )


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2011)

*re: "Quickly and Easily Identify ASUS New B3 Revision Motherboards"*

I'm sticking this on top for a while.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

*re: "Quickly and Easily Identify ASUS New B3 Revision Motherboards"*



pegasus said:


> ^ Just a fanboi.



Same here Asus rocks.


----------

